# 11" Red belly with problem



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

Does anyone know what this is? I got this fish in a shipment today - also look at the eyes, they look sunken. what does this mean? thanks


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

I had a red belly with the same problem, unfortunately i also didn't know what it was. Eventually the eyes bulged out of my fish so i treated it for popeye and it cured the problem.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

anyone else?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

To me it looks like ammonia burn which would make sense since you just got it shipped to you. Add salt and wait it out. It should start getting better fairly quickly


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

thanks eltwitch always very helpful. Feel much better now, so why did it get ammonia burn? My tank readings are perfect! I have about 5 pygos in there, tanks been running great for couple months and have a huge wet/dry and 2 cannisters. Water is crystal clear etc., I do partial water changes every two weeks etc., no ammonia detected in my tank at all.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

except the salt you can help the fish by adding Melafix for a week or untils it heals!


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

there is 1 teaspoon of salt added already from before to prevent any problems of nitrite burns.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

must i add more salt and how much? its in the 135 gal tank divided - so everyone agrees that its ammonia burns?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It got ammonia burn because you just got it in a shipment (if I read that correct). Since the container ps are shipped in never contains any form of biological filtration the ammonia levels build up in the water to toxic levels on occasion. It's not really an uncommon thing to see with fish that have just arrived, I personally never understood why they aren't shipped with ammo-lock in the water though. So that's why your parameters are great, but I'm betting if you'd have tested the water the fish came shipped in you would have seen very high ammonia levels.

FYI - what you are seeing that looks like a fungus is the equivalent to your skin peeling when you get a sunburn. Looks fairly minor and as I said, I'm 99% sure it's ammonia burn by the look and because it was just shipped but keep an eye on it to make sure. Check the salt FAQ for how much to put in, I don't remember off the top of my head.

Congrats on the fish by the way, looks like a great specimen


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

hey eltwitch, hit me up on aim. i forgot your sn. thanks


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Don't have AIM dude, I do most of my posting from work where I can't download any programs


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

ok, the eyes of the fish - someone replied in pedro's forum that its sunken and this can be a parasite. can anyone tell? it is indeed very sunken on both eyes.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That could be something else entirely. I do agree that the fish looks a little bit on the unhealthy side in the sense that it's way too thin. That could be because it wasn't looked after by the previous owner or it could be a parasite. It will be tough to tell if it's an internal parasite because the most obvious sign is decreased apetite which is something most piranhas exibit when you move them to a new environment anyways. Who was the previous owner? You should get in contact with them and ask about it's apetite and keep an eye out for really long and stringy poop coming from your fish.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

Pedro was the previous owner, i bought it off him. I'll take him back and trade all my pygos in my 135 for a huge rhom. Call it a day. I got enough pygos in my other tank, or at least for now. I have yet to have a rhom. :-(


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Ugh, if you're going to get a solo fish don't get a rhom dude, get a flowerhorn. It'll be the most vicious fish you ever imagined


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

yeah but they have no teeth! lol, i want a really mean ass fish, anything that hits the water it'll kill. It must be awesome looking too, a flowerhorn is too bright.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

anyone with the sunken eyes?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i had a paradise fish with sunken eyes, he died









but i have to say its ammonia burn. one tbs of salt for every 10g


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

from the sharp dorsum area and the sunken eyes I would say it is emaciated and needs some food. i got a fish in shipment that looked very similar and he pulled through to be a beautiful caribe, then i sold his psycho ass.

here's a pic of when i first got him:


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

5 months later and 3.5" larger:


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

there are 12 large size feeders in there... and krills just hits the floor and nothing happens.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

piranhamagnet said:


> there are 12 large size feeders in there... and krills just hits the floor and nothing happens.


 You think he has the energy to hunt large goldfish right now ?...









I thought you are 45 minutes from Pedro ? How come you just didnt go pick him up from his store?


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

piranhamagnet said:


> long story....Pedro was pissed too when UPS sent us the notification that the packages were damaged. So what do i feed it ? I have krills, beef hearts, some minnows (frozen), healthy live feeders....


Well IMO with a fish like that , 45 minutes away , It should have been picked up or sent through cargo....

I'd like to know how long that fish was in the box , due to you only being 45 minutes away and the amount of ammonia burn that he suffered







Plus It being One of his favorites ....Something dosent make sense to me .


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

What doesnt make sense? sh*t happens, UPS notified Pedro and I before the package was even shipped to my house. Dude what are you trying to say?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

piranhamagnet said:


> What doesnt make sense? sh*t happens, UPS notified Pedro and I before the package was even shipped to my house. Dude what are you trying to say?


Im not saying anything , its just sad to see a fish like that when it could have been precautioned , and I understand sh*t happens , but come on , I get my fish sent to me and im 5 times the distance , and not once have I had a ammonia burn like that , and for your info so you dont think im ragging, I have ordered many times from both sellers and have had no problems what so ever ....Great sellers









All in all Im not bad-mouthing and I understand your frustration over your new fish ....

I reccommend 1 tsp of salt per 5 gallons and alotta love .








Water change every other day will help him , dont forget to add the salt for what you took out . keep the lights low on him maybe try covering his tank up . Stress Coat also will help and or melafix .

Good Luck I hope he makes a Valiant return


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

dude im gona end this post here, but incase you are questioning my crediblity, I've gotten all my fishes off pedro and I've purchased over 15 fishes off pedro and this is the 1st time I've ever had a problem and this wasnt pedro's fault. Pedro doesnt open on the weekends, and I work full time. I was able to go before because I took personal time off to meet him and now that Ive taken so many, I cannot afford to do it again so I had him ship it. The first shipment went well and this is the 2nd time he's shipped to me. From this, I've already told him I rather pick them up myself from now on. It'll have to be a while before I can go to his place. you dont even know the amount of damage that took place during shipment.







I will not even take this any further and thank you for your advice on curing the fish.

p.s. 45 mins, i know i said something in that ball park but that's just one way and i'm 110 miles away, from pa to jersey thats a rough estimate. I would say more like an hour to hour an a half one way without traffic.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Questioning your credability ? Come on now..........How many times did I help you in pm ? And this is the way you talk to me ........:laugh:

Look Bud , I hope your fish gets better .











> p.s. 45 mins, i know i said something in that ball park but that's just one way and i'm 110 miles away, from philly to jersey thats a rough estimate. I would say more like an hour to hour an a half.










I wish i lived that Close


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Bro, he's not gonna eat today or tommorow likely. He's stressed as hell from what he went through and I'd be shocked if he had any appetite at all. Tommorow toss in some shrimp and then dim the lights and leave the room. If you come back and it's gone you're good, otherwise it's no biggie he should come around eventually.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I had one like that, he died


----------

